# help me identify these axles please???



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a guy drop off a pair of NEVER INSTALLED Gorilla axles still in the box. he asked me to try and sell them for him but neither of us are sure what they are for. Being that they are both the same length, that should eliminate some of the ATV's that run different length Left and Right axles.

*Over all length in a relaxed state is approximately 21-1/2" long










The amount of vizable axle shaft is approx. 4" long










Outer spline length is approx. 3-3/8" long










Inner spline length is approx. 2-1.4" long










Outer joint end view










Inner joint end view










It appears that the inner joint has a machined face groove for a seal at the diff that they go into.*


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kinda looks like Honda


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Rincon fronts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Black axles...:nana: j/k lol


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Right from Greg at Gorilla, these are Suzuki King Quad 750 front axles.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was way off lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

LM83 said:


> I was way off lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I would have thought Honda as well, very similiar spline designs apparently.


----------

